# Benjamin's best carbide pen turning chisels



## SNSpencer

Can I ask from which vendor did you get them? Pricing?


----------



## Darell

I got them from Penn State Industries. Cost is about $48 plus shipping.


----------



## dbhost

I've had good luck with Benjamin's Best turning tools. It's good to know that the carbide tipped models are up the same quality as the HSS…

I'm not ready to bite the bullet on pens yet, but I will sure keep these in mind when I do start spinning up pens…


----------



## Raspar

Thanks, for the note. I was about to give up on acrylics or spend a ton of money. At that price I can make at least another attempt at these. I know someday I will need to spend more money on lathe tools but my HF set as long as I keep them honed has worked well on wood. Again thanks…


----------



## Swede

If I get into pens I may have to try a set. I have never tried turning any of the pastics yet.
I bought a set of Freud turning chisels years ago all of the ferules were rusty so they made me a deal.


----------



## Darell

I've got to warn you guys, once you get started on pens it's almost as bad an addiction as this website.

dbhost, I got an 8 piece set of Benjamin's Best turning chisels for Christmas but I haven't had the time to hone them yet. Been to busy building a furniture piece. I expect that when I do get them honed they'll be much better than my 45 year old Craftsman chisels. I've read good things about all of BB's turning tools.


----------



## cosmicturner

I use to make a lot of pens in the 90's I found a small round nose scraper with a feather lite touch of the tool for hard and soft plastics a close tool rest to the blank….a good running mandrel assembly (no run out) straight and true no wobble if you tighten it to tight bend it a little…it is junk get a new one on thin wall stuff it will break your costly blanks…run at a high speed….and some of them just shatter even if you done hundreds of them could be material inclusions

happy turning


----------



## grub32

I also use the BB Versa Chisels…Nice price tag and work well…I must admit that I with sharp tools, I can cut my acrylics to shape with even a roughing gouge. Its all about using sharp tools and using a consistent technique and patience.

I am glad you like em…They are a nice tool set and you will not be able to tell a difference btwn these and sorby tools when making pens.

Best of Luck,

Grub


----------

